
Is it great to be a U.S. worker? Not compared with the rest of developed world - ourmandave
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/07/04/is-it-great-to-be-a-worker-in-the-u-s-not-compared-to-the-rest-of-the-developed-world/
======
pcstl
Americans seem to be constantly comparing themselves to Europe. Serious case
of envy going on there. Meanwhile, in the non-developed world, we'd pretty
much kill for the US's economic indicators.

I'm not trying to minimize the suffering of workers in a bad situation, but
lately I've been feeling like Americans really don't value how good they have
it.

